# Fuel Filler Leaks



## Hinterlander (Jul 21, 2004)

My daughter's '93 Sentra XE 4-Door 1.6 leaks gas where the fuel fill hose enters the tank when she fills it with gas. I have read other posts about this, and it sounds like the big rubber fill hose dryrots, and the o-ring under the filler adaptor plate leaks. It's leaking gas on my garage floor.

My questions:

1) How big of a job to replace the o-ring and hose? Remove the tank?
2) Do any of the auto parts stores stock the parts?

You guys have been a big help on this car - I replaced the blower motor resistor to fix the heater from a previous post, and also replaced axle shafts from advise posted here. Thanks.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha I just developed the exact same problem. My solution is to only fill it 3/4 full. I got under there and had a good look, and it looks like it'd be a pain in the ass to replace either the fill hose or the breather hose without dropping the tank. The tank ends of each are really tucked in there.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 21, 2004)

I can tolerate oil and ATF leaks, but fuel gets to be a problem. Advice from a previous post was to clean up the area as good as possible, then figure out what needs to be done. Looks like there is a adaptor bolted to the fuel tank that needs to come off, then the top of the filler is removed from under the fuel fill door. Then the filler pipe can be removed as a unit. New o-ring and rubber hose should do it, but I hate to do such things with gas in a garage with a gas heater.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

You will need to remove the Filler at the fender, unclap the hose and fittings and remove this piece, order a new filler neck and hose, the filler will rot also unless you have painted the thing under the wheel well like I did years ago. They corrode easy. They have had issues with maximas from 89-94 with filler neck issues, a recall was ordered because my uncle did this on my maxima back in 97. I don't know if the B13 had this issue.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks SunnySentra, I shall give it a try.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Hinterlander said:


> Thanks SunnySentra, I shall give it a try.


Did you ever replace the fuel filler pipe? How was it? I just found that the back side has a rusted "seam" and I'm looking at probably replacing it.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hinterlander said:


> My daughter's '93 Sentra XE 4-Door 1.6 leaks gas where the fuel fill hose enters the tank when she fills it with gas. I have read other posts about this, and it sounds like the big rubber fill hose dryrots, and the o-ring under the filler adaptor plate leaks. It's leaking gas on my garage floor.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> ...


 same problem on my aerostar van the rubber seal was 45 bucks i had to drop the take unhook the filler tube pop the old one out pop the new in{put a little vasoline on the edge} reinsert the filler tube remount thetank 1,5 hours total.


----------

